# Fur-Piled



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

liondogworks.com .. you guys should really read this.. a new page comes out every tuseday and thursday. its about Husky and his friends andy and ian and they are all gay. its about there lifes and how every thing goes wrong but some how every thing is slowly coming back together again.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 4, 2010)

Shit comic is shit.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you, perchance, advertising?

Seems a little spammy.

Also:



Foxboy2009 said:


> liondogworks.com .. you guys should really read this.. a new page comes out every tuseday and thursday. its about Husky and his friends andy and ian and they are all gay. its about there lifes and how every thing goes wrong but some how every thing is slowly coming back together again.





Foxboy2009 said:


> its about Husky and his friends andy and ian and they are all gay.





Foxboy2009 said:


> they are all gay.





Foxboy2009 said:


> gay



And for those reasons, I'm out.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 4, 2010)

A gay furry comic.
A story where everything goes wrong but gets better. 

Sounds exciting and original this I got to see.

But really, I've read it. It's okay, I go back and check it every month or two.


----------



## fruitcake (Feb 4, 2010)

Jeez, so much hostility. D:

Well ... I'm a big fan of Fur-Piled already.

I've been wanting to buy the books for a while, but I've never really had the cash to spare.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 4, 2010)

I've read that one like a few years ago, it was okay. A little too much drama...gay furry drama.

DRAMA.

Sorry. :V But the art was pretty good, although I have no fucking idea what species that one guy the husky dude was after or whatever. |C


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

fruitcake said:


> Jeez, so much hostility. D:
> 
> Well ... I'm a big fan of Fur-Piled already.
> 
> I've been wanting to buy the books for a while, but I've never really had the cash to spare.


Yeah i want the books too


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Are you, perchance, advertising?
> 
> Seems a little spammy.
> 
> ...


.... just cuz its gay? r u a homophobe?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 4, 2010)

GAYS = NO

bottom line


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> GAYS = NO
> 
> bottom line



Yeah...ur a furry...good luck with that.

Yeah, I was the Shiz over at that forum before I came over here.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> .... just cuz its gay? r u a homophobe?



Yes, because it's entirely possible to be homophobic here.

Or how about it doesn't appeal to me, because with it being a gay themed comic, I'm outside the target demographic?

You know, it is possible to not read a gay comic without hating gays.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

The website you linked to made me want to puke. :<
It looks like a mentally challenged gay furry found GIMP and *BLEW IT UP*.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Yes, because it's entirely possible to be homophobic here.
> 
> Or how about it doesn't appeal to me, because with it being a gay themed comic, I'm outside the target demographic?
> 
> You know, it is possible to not read a gay comic without hating gays.


 i know i was jus` kiddin`


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah...ur a furry...good luck with that.
> 
> Yeah, I was the Shiz over at that forum before I came over here.


I'm not a furry, so as to my knowledge, and there are some STRAIGHT furries (incredibly rare though)

why the hell I joined? I dunno


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> The website you linked to made me want to puke. :<
> It looks like a mentally challenged gay furry found GIMP and *BLEW IT UP*.


I agree, the site is p. badly set up. And there are like, loads of spelling errors throughout the strip, but at least reading it literally can be fun.

I have very low standards of fun.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Teto said:


> *I have very low standards of fun.*


 
Then you're admitting it's bad?


----------



## Qoph (Feb 6, 2010)

I can say that it's not a Jack, and that's a good thing.

It's pretty average overall, pretty good art for a comic though.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Qoph said:


> I can say that it's not a Jack, and that's a good thing.
> 
> It's pretty average overall, pretty good art for a comic though.


 yep one reason i love it


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You know, it is possible to not read a gay comic without hating gays.



I have yet to read a single gay story in furry that didn't make me think gays are drama-spawning, melodramatic bunch that have let their sexuality define their very being and by that reasoning must wear it on them like skin. Also shitty writing, shitty plot, characters I'd like to stick in a oven, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 6, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Then you're admitting it's bad?


I'm saying it's not great, but good enough for me. It's the only webcomic I keep up with other than Allan, so I don't have much to compare it to. I chose those probably because of the fact they're both a running story rather than just a bunch of stand alone strips. 

Calvin and Hobbes is an exception because every one is just amazing.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> I have yet to read a single gay story in furry that didn't make me think gays are drama-spawning, melodramatic bunch that have let their sexuality define their very being and by that reasoning must wear it on them like skin. Also shitty writing, shitty plot, characters I'd like to stick in a oven, etc, etc, etc.


 XD haha so now ur gunna cook em` ? XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Someone recommended this to me once. It was way too gay for me.


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

Reading it now, it's aight.

Meanwhile: That page layout is atrocious, my god what the hell did they build that site with? Hey Fur-Piled guys, if your reading this then send me a email or something so I can hook you up with a decent website.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Broke-back mountain?   Furry style?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Broke-back mountain?   Furry style?


It's more like Stereotypical Club Going Gay Furry Adventure 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 7, 2010)

TDK said:


> Reading it now, it's aight.
> 
> Meanwhile: That page layout is atrocious, my god what the hell did they build that site with? Hey Fur-Piled guys, if your reading this then send me a email or something so I can hook you up with a decent website.


 look them up on facebook he is on there... aruther nova i think his account is


----------



## Revy (Feb 7, 2010)

its fiennnn!~


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 8, 2010)

Its one of the webcomics I follow regularly.  I've started following his latest strip too, be interesting to see where that leads.


----------



## Kappy (Feb 8, 2010)

Its pretty sad to see so many people barking about how bad it is, when really the subject matter in furry comics gets a lot worse than just gay drama. I actually followed Fur-Piled for a while, I really really like his art style and I've always loved Saetto's character design.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 10, 2010)

Kappy said:


> Its pretty sad to see so many people barking about how bad it is, when really the subject matter in furry comics gets a lot worse than just gay drama. I actually followed Fur-Piled for a while, I really really like his art style and I've always loved Saetto's character design.



Barking? No one here is a canine.

And yes it's bad. Much like 95% of comics made by and marketed towards furries. Pretty art does not a good story make.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 10, 2010)

it's pretty good. i like the fact that there isn't any yiff >: o cuz, don't you just hate it when there's only yiff in a comic? >: ( like twilight? i'm just saying XD 



jk : o but still...


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 11, 2010)

I read it all in one sitting and just couldnt stop... its an amazing comic ^-^


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> it's pretty good. i like the fact that there isn't any yiff >: o cuz, don't you just hate it when there's only yiff in a comic? >: ( like twilight? i'm just saying XD
> 
> 
> 
> jk : o but still...


 lol i wish there was yiff too v.v but i still love the comic


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 11, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> lol i wish there was yiff too v.v but i still love the comic



hehe it was good though. they skipped those scenes and let the reader fill in the blanks ;]


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> hehe it was good though. they skipped those scenes and let the reader fill in the blanks ;]


 hehe yep ^_^


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

oh great
gay slice of life
my favoriteevery genre of furry comic

read pages 1-2

and im done
wait
why would a gay guy date a clearly ancient womancat if he was straight
this guy's priorities suck
but im glad we've spelled out all the characters in an introduction pamphlet including all their sexual orientations, god forbid i get confused about whether or not generic animal man (uh, what is he - saetto) is your wet dream mr. im stuck in the middle


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't need yiff in my comics. It helps sometimes, but Fur-Piled is completely alright without it. It's better that way. It is one of my new faves.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's more like Stereotypical Club Going Gay Furry Adventure 2: Electric Boogaloo.


Oh dear God...
Sounds violent X3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought it was an amazing comic.
I mean, there wasn't really anything graphic to it, and it was more an anti-gay-prejiduce movement than a comic
X3 damn AP lang making me a deep analyzer!


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com
is funny as hell


----------



## Smelge (Apr 24, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com
> is funny as hell



And from this, we can conclude that the OP has no sense of humour, and probably thinks shouting random words while walking down the street is "wacky" and "zany".


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> And from this, we can conclude that the OP has no sense of humour, and probably thinks shouting random words while walking down the street is "wacky" and "zany".



Meepdawolx isn't the OP for once.


And I generally dislike gay furry comics because I generally dislike romance centric comics.  There are very few comics that have gay characters as the main characters that don't constantly remind you that they are GAY.  Through examples of social persecution or by having whole plot arcs focus around so guy or girl (in the cause of lesbians) that they want to have a relationship with.  It just feels like the authors are always trying to hard too appeal to homosexuals and as a heterosexual female I'm just left largely uninterested.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 24, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Meepdawolx isn't the OP for once.
> 
> 
> And I generally dislike gay furry comics because I generally dislike romance centric comics.  There are very few comics that have gay characters as the main characters that don't constantly remind you that they are GAY.  Through examples of social persecution or by having whole plot arcs focus around so guy or girl (in the cause of lesbians) that they want to have a relationship with.  It just feels like the authors are always trying to hard too appeal to homosexuals and as a heterosexual female I'm just left largely uninterested.



Agreed :I

Honestly it could be better if if he didn't make the ONLY straight character so anti-social and completely obsolete from the main story.

Sure it's fine and dandy you have homosexual characters; but if you're doing a real life based comic..

Not everyone is gay. :/ And not all the straight folks are lazy and prefer to watch TV than going out and having fun.

THANKS FURPILED FOR THAT STEREOTYPE.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 24, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Meepdawolx isn't the OP for once.



HURRR

In my defence, I've only had like 5 hours sleep total since tuesday.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Agreed :I
> 
> Honestly it could be better if if he didn't make the ONLY straight character so anti-social and completely obsolete from the main story.
> 
> ...



I didn't really notice this with Furpiled, until I left it for a long time and read a LOT of it, all at once. It seems to be a recurring theme in the comic, one that is starting to get old.

Heck, even the straight character, who when got his own plot, was centred around the fact he had gay friends and how his overly religious Girlfriend found that difficult to deal with...

It's nice when you have a character who happens to be gay. Not just a gay character to which their entire personality is hinged on their sexuality.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> I've read that one like a few years ago, it was okay. A little too much drama...gay furry drama.
> 
> DRAMA.
> 
> Sorry. :V But the art was pretty good, *although I have no fucking idea what species that one guy the husky dude was after or whatever*. |C


This, what the fuck is that thing...


----------



## Smelge (Apr 25, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> It's nice when you have a character who happens to be gay. Not just a gay character to which their entire personality is hinged on their sexuality.



Excuse me a second, I need to go get a glass of water for this.










*sips water*
*re-reads quote*
PFffffffftttttt

Finally! Someone who understands this shit.

Be gay, be straight. Whatever. No-one gives a shit. "Oh no, people hate me cos I'm gay" No, people hate you because you shove the gay thing in their faces. Stop thinking that you have to act like a flaming queen just because you like bits of men in your anus.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

why is everybody hatin on fur piled? its awesome


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> why is everybody hatin on fur piled? its awesome


My only complaint is the typos and the fact I have no idea what Saetto is... >.>


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

saetto is a name. its one of the main characters. for all the people who say its stupid, whether your gay or not, its still a good story


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> saetto is a name. its one of the main characters. for all the people who say its stupid, whether your gay or not, its still a good story


What Saetto is! What! is he some sort of lizard/fox/cat/horse hybrid...? What is he...?


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

oh. well that, im not sure. fox maybe. i dont know, his brother is a whole different species.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 26, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Excuse me a second, I need to go get a glass of water for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOD YES.

Fuck. I have -ONE- actual gay character for some comic I've been working on for yeaaars.
Does he shove it in peoples faces? NO. He's JUST THAT GUY WHO LIKES PENIS INSTEAD OF VAGINAAA


Caps totally for the win.

That's my main reason on why I dislike 99.9% of furry comics. The main character, who's gay, has to rub it in everyone's faces like it's a MUST needed FACT!

Fuck.

:I



bitofgreen said:


> oh. well that, im not sure. fox maybe. i dont know, his brother is a whole different species.




..He's a fucking yellow hornless unicorn. >:[


----------



## Slyck (May 1, 2010)

I only looked at a little, but I think it sucks. (hahaha suck....gay furry comic....gay suck...hahahahahahaha). From facial expressions, the characters look like fags. I don't mind gays, being bi myself, but I don't want any "Leik wow lets go to old navy lalala fantabulousness!" crap.

So, like, does anyone else share my opinion? I think its just wonderful like something out of Bloooomingdale! You go girl!


----------



## Slyck (May 1, 2010)

Too many fags. I don't mind gay people, being bu mhyself,, but I think all the "ohhh hey lets go to old navy that'd be fantabulous lalala" crap is annoying as hell.


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What Saetto is! What! is he some sort of lizard/fox/cat/horse hybrid...? What is he...?



I'm pretty sure he's half fox half lion


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (May 3, 2010)

AGH! god, can I get it without the horrid distracting backround???


----------



## wheelieotter (May 3, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> AGH! god, can I get it without the horrid distracting backround???


If you're using Firefox with Ad Block Plus, right-click the background, click on 'block image', then in the ABP dialog, select 'http://www.liondogworks.com/images/fp_background_low.jpg' and click 'add filter'.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I only looked at a little, but I think it sucks. (hahaha suck....gay furry comic....gay suck...hahahahahahaha). From facial expressions, the characters look like fags. I don't mind gays, being bi myself, but I don't want any "Leik wow lets go to old navy lalala fantabulousness!" crap.
> 
> So, like, does anyone else share my opinion? I think its just wonderful like something out of Bloooomingdale! You go girl!



i just loled HARD as i read that xD some people at school can be annoying like that -_-


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

wheelieotter said:


> If you're using Firefox with Ad Block Plus, right-click the background, click on 'block image', then in the ABP dialog, select 'http://www.liondogworks.com/images/fp_background_low.jpg' and click 'add filter'.



Using Chrome. 

Is there a mirror site by any chance?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> I'm pretty sure he's half fox half lion


But he has spikes on his elbows... O_O


----------

